# Medication



## Keith Donald (Feb 12, 2016)

Firstly. apologies if this has been answered before, however, I couldn't find it in the archives.

My wife and I are hoping to relocate to Cape Town early in 2017. We both have life long medical prescriptions from our Doctor. 
How do you go about continuing the medication in South Africa? Is it just a matter of finding a Doctor in Cape Town and handing a letter from our existing Doctor outlining what has been prescribed in the UK?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Keith


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith Donald said:


> Firstly. apologies if this has been answered before, however, I couldn't find it in the archives.
> 
> My wife and I are hoping to relocate to Cape Town early in 2017. We both have life long medical prescriptions from our Doctor.
> How do you go about continuing the medication in South Africa? Is it just a matter of finding a Doctor in Cape Town and handing a letter from our existing Doctor outlining what has been prescribed in the UK?
> ...


Hi Keith,

I would arrive in South Africa with enough medication to last you several months. At least 3-4 months. Make sure all your medication is labeled when you enter South Africa, and you won't have any problem.

Get an appt with your doctor and see if you can stay on the same medication in South Africa. You can also call the pharmacies in South Africa try Clicks or Dis-Chem and see if they carry your medication. If not your doctor in the UK can start making suggestions before you arrive in South Africa.


----------



## Keith Donald (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. 
So it is really a matter of finding a Doctor in Cape Town, showing the medication prescribed in the UK and taking it from there?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Keith Donald said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> So it is really a matter of finding a Doctor in Cape Town, showing the medication prescribed in the UK and taking it from there?


Yes,

I used to live in Cape Town what area of Cape Town will you be moving too? 

I can PM you the name of some doctors that are very helpful in Cape Town area.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't need to worry about your medicines, SA is excellent at supplying anything you need. I've spent a few months in CT before I moved permanently. I simply went to a Pharmacist and said I was a visitor can he resupply my medication. He did so with no problems after I showed him the empty boxes of my medicine. I did this at Rondebosch Pharmacist one below FNB next to PP and another in Constantia village. When I found the DR I wanted to permanently care for us, he gave me prescriptions for the medicines.


----------



## Keith Donald (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I'm not to sure where we will live yet as we will rent an apartment in the City Bowl for a few months so we can explore to make up our mind where we want to live. For me Constantia appeals as it is home of the Stormers who I support in the Super 15's!


----------



## Keith Donald (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you for your reply; it has put my mind at rest. What are approx prescription costs?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Used to live in the City Bowl. It's a great area for a base for exploring. There is a public transportation bus called myciti that has many stops in that area. Just be careful with walking around at night, and you will be good to go. 

It's very hard to give an exact figure. Here is the phone number of the Clicks in Gardens shopping center https://clicks.co.za/stores/store-details/gardens
You can call and ask for prices.


----------

